# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  περιεργα τα πραγματα

## me lene popi

καλησπερα!!! ειμαι κοπελα 25 χρονων!! εδω κ 3 χρονια περνω cipralex επειδη παθαινα κρισεις πανικου, αγοραφοβια κ συμφωνα με τον ψυχιατρο ειχα αγχωτικη διαταραχη! τα χαπια με βοηθησαν παρα πολυ τοσο καιρο που τα περνω αλλα εχω εδω κ ενα μηνα νιωθω πολυ περιεργα!!! Νιωθω πως εχω βαρεθει τα παντα...θα βγω εξω αλλα δεν διασκεδαζω πια, νιωθω τις πιο πολλες ωρες της ημερας θλιμενη χωρις λογο!!! τη δουλεια μου την εχω κ λογο οικογενειακης επιχειρησης αν θελω να λεψω μπορω, γενικα χρηματα να κινηθω εχω, με τον φιλο μου τα παμε μια χαρα, με την οικογενεια μου επισης καλα, δεν μου λειπει κατι , δεν με απασχολει- αγχωνει κατι εκτοσ του οτι νιωθω ενα κενο πραγμα! παντα ημουν χαρουμενη ενεργητικη κ πειραζα ολο τον κοσμο κ δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εχω παθει! η πλακα ειναι πως ημουν κ διακοπες μηπως μου φυγει ολο αυτο που νιωθω και παλι τα ιδια! θελω να ζητησω συγνωμη απο αυτους που διαβαζουν αυτο το κειμενο κ εχουν χιλια δυο πραγματικα προβληματα κ εγω κλαιγομαι χωρις λογο αλλα πραγματικα δεν νιωθω καθολου καλα, θελω να νιωσω ζωντανη!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το οτι φαινομενικά λειτουργούν ολά ρολόι στην ζωή μας δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.. Μπορεί να μην σε ικανοποιεί πραγματικά η σχέση σου , η δουλειά σου η ζωή σου γενικότερα.. Για Σκέψου λίγο σοβαρά τι πραγματικά σου λείπει;

----------


## kerasi

Προσεξε γιατι οι ψυχιατροι δεν καθονται να μιλησετε για πολυ αλλα κοιτανε συνηθως να σου δωσουνε καποια φαρμακα. Ετσι ομως δεν μπορει να εντοπιστει η ριζα του προβληματος. Οι κρισεις πανικου ποτε ξεκινησαν?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> με τον φιλο μου τα παμε μια χαρα, με την οικογενεια μου επισης καλα, δεν μου λειπει κατι , δεν με απασχολει-


 αφου τα πας μια χαρα με τα παντα τοτε απο που προερχονται τα ψυχολογικα απο την επιφυτηση του αγιου πνευματος? μαλον οχι προφανος κατι παιζει με τις σχεσεις σου με τους γυρω σου γιατι αν ηταν ολα ιδανικα δε θα ειχες κ κανενα προβλημα. αρα αν θες να βγαλι καπου η κουβεντα εκτος απο ασθενειες κ ψυχιατρους θα πρεπει να μας πεις κ τι σε πειραζει γενικοτερα.

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου ολοι οι ανθρωποι βιωνουν ενιοτε περιοδους βαρεμαρας κ νιωθουν περιεργα ψυχολογικα,Παρακολουθησε το ομως για λιγο καιρο κ εαν επιμενει ζητησε την γνωμη ειδικου μπας κ βρισκεσαι σε αρχες καταθλιψης η μπας κ ειναι παρενεργειες των φαρμακων,Επισης προτεινω να κανεις ενα τσεκ απ αιματος για πιθανη αναιμια η υποταση που σε κανει να νιωθεις σωματικα πτωμα κ σου στερει την ενεργεια,Ολα αντιμετωπιζονται αρκει να το ψαξεις

----------


## me lene popi

με την υποταση ενα θεματακι το εχω ειναι η αληθεια!!! θελω να κανω ξανα κ εξετασεισ θυροειδη να δω τι γινεται!!! ελπιζω να ειναι κατι περαστικο! ....οι κρισεισ ξεκινησαν πριν 3 χρονια περιπου μολισ ειχα βαλει τη ζωη μου ξανα σε ταξη κ ειπα "τωρα ηρεμω"!!! αλλα απο τοτε που ξεκινησα τα σιπραλεξ εξαφανιστηκαν κ ολο αυτο το διαστημα ενιωθα τελεια! σε ψυχιατρο ηταν δικη μου επιλογη να σταματησω την ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι οικονομικα ζοριζομουν εκεινο το διαστημα πολυ! σκεφτομαι αν συνεχισει η κατασταση να παω ξανα!

----------


## panagiwtis23

Γενικά δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι για να παίρνουν το cipralex και τα ssri για πάντα.
Η αρχική κίνηση των ψυχιάτρων είναι 6 μήνες χωρίς συμπτώματα;;; Σταδιακή διακοπή...

Το cipralex ή στο δικό του φύλλο οδηγιών ή στου entact που είναι το ίδιο γράφει ότι για τα 20mg που παίρνω εγώ η αποτελεσματικότητα και ασφάλεια για πάνω από 6 μήνες δεν έχει μελετηθεί και η ψυχίατρος μου τα θεωρεί πολύ δυνατά και θέλει σταδιακά να μου τα αλλάξει με πιο ελαφριά...

----------


## me lene popi

εγω περνω τwn 10 mg εξ αρχης! και περισυ για περιπου 8 μηνες επερνα μισο χαπι αλλα μολις αρχισα να νιωθω εντονη ανισυχια για 1 μηνα περιπου το ξαναπηρα ολοκληρο

----------


## me lene popi

ενα μηνα ενιωθα ανισυχια* εννοω

----------

